# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Ratikkaoppia Reinin-Neckarin seudulta

## Compact

Kuvia Reinin-Neckarin alueen raitioteiltä on seuraavissa viestiketjuissa:

Rhein-Haardtbahn RHB
Verkehrsbetriebe Ludwigshafen VBL
MVV Verkehr (Mannheim)  MVV
MVV OEG (Oberrrheinische Eisenbahn-Gesellschaft) OEG
Heidelberger Strassen- und Bergbahn HSB
Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitos HKL

Tuolta löytyy hyviä ideoita myös Helsingin raitioteiden kehittämiseen!

Ketä tämä megakokoinen metrin raideleveyksinen ja kehittyvä raitiotieverkosto kiinnostaa, niin lisään tähän eräitä www-sivuja tutkimisen helpottamiseksi:

Rautatiekaavio
Ludwigshafenin ja Mannheimin linjakartta
Heidelbergin linjakartta
LudwigshafeninBad Dürkheimin linjakartta

Ludwigshafenin ja Mannheimin linjakaavio
Heidelbergin linjakaavio
RHB+OEG:n linjakaavio

Suomesta Reinin-Neckarin alueelle matkustaa kätevästi lentämällä Frankfurtiin, jonka lentokentältä on lyhyt junamatka vaikkapa Mannheimiin. Mannheim onkin suositeltavin majoittumispaikka vaikka vajaaksi viikoksi paikan keskeisyyden vuoksi (esim. City-Hotelli aseman läheisyydessä tarjoaa kohtuullista majoitusta). Alueen laajuuden huomioiden tänne ei todellakaan kannata tulla vain päiväksi-pariksi. Joka paikassa kannattaa käydä!

----------


## Hape

WWW-linkkeihin lisäisin vielä paikallisen ratikkaharrastajien sivun:

www.die-bahnfreunde.de

----------


## vristo

Kysyisin vielä kuvaajan (eli Compactin) käytössä ollutta kameraa ym. tekniikkaa? Hienoja kuvia ja niiden aikaansaamiseksi tarvitaankin teknisten apuvälineiden lisäksi mm. hyvää kuvasilmää. Kaikki "asetukset" ovat kyllä olleet kohdallaan.

----------


## Compact

> Kysyisin vielä kuvaajan (eli Compactin) käytössä ollutta kameraa ym. tekniikkaa?


Nikon D50 peruskitti ja kuvattu täysin luottaen kameran automaattiasetuksiin.

Kuvan sommitteluun kannattaa panostaa aina pieni hetki ennen kuin räpsäyttää. Etenkään ulkomailla ei kannata ryhtyä kovasti kuvaamaan kaluston "tyyppikuvia", niitähän on verkko pullollaan. Ja toisekseen "tyyppikuvaksi" riittänee jo yksi omaottamakin kuva. Vaunu maisemassa on paljon antoisampi ja tulee siinä ne vieraan kulttuurin "maisemakuvatkin" samalla otettua. 

Ja jos katsotaan vaikka vanhoja kotimaisia liikennekuvia, kaikkein mielenkiintoisimpia ovat ne otokset, joissa näkyy vaunun lisäksi myös muuta kaupunkimaisemaa, rakennuksia, vanhoja autoja yms. liikennevälineitä joukossa taustalla, ihmisiä taustalla jne. Jotkut kuvaavat sillälailla, että vaunu on tiukasti rajattu kuva-alalle ja taustalla ei ole merkitystä. No eipä sitten tarvitse paljon liikenneverkostolla matkustaa, kun kaikki kuvat ovat samanlaisia oli ne otettu sitten missä päin vaan!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Etenkään ulkomailla ei kannata ryhtyä kovasti kuvaamaan kaluston "tyyppikuvia", niitähän on verkko pullollaan.


No jokainen tietenkin kuvaa omiin tarpeisiinsa ensi sijassa, jotkut ehkä vähän jonkun yhdistyksen jäsenlehdenkin sivuja (myös sivua 1) ajatellen...
Näin digiaikana oikeastaan voi kyllä kuvailla aivan rauhassa kaikenlaisia kuvia. Se on kyllä totta, että pelkkien tyyppikuvien esittäminen jossain tietyssä yhteydessä voidaan kyseenalaistaa.

Varmaankaan verkkosivujen pullollaanoloon ei ole kovin relevanttia vedota. Ne kuvat edustavat nk. nettiresoluutiota ja sellaisista ei sitten juuri mihinkään muuhun olekaan. Lisäksi tulevat esille tekijäinoikeudelliset kysymykset. Minä kyllä otan niin tyyppi- kuin maisemakuvia omiin arkistoihini muistikortin kapasiteetin puitteissa periaatteessa kaikilla reissuilla. Jälkeenpäin voi sitten miettiä, mitä kuvaa käyttää mihinkin tarpeeseen, ja mitä esittää ja kenelle missäkin yhteydessä. Eksoottisemmista paikoista tosiaan kannattaa malttaa näyttää vähän ympäristöäkin ihmisine kaikkineen.

----------


## vristo

Itse pidän juuri tuosta tyylistä, joita mm. Compactin kuvat edustavat. Se näyttää, että kuvan kohteet, tässä tapauksessa ratikat, kuuluvat elävään miljöön.

----------


## Compact

> No jokainen tietenkin kuvaa omiin tarpeisiinsa... Näin digiaikana oikeastaan voi kyllä kuvailla aivan rauhassa kaikenlaisia kuvia...  Varmaankaan verkkosivujen pullollaanoloon ei ole kovin relevanttia vedota..


Antakaa anteeksi typerä kirjoitukseni. En moiti toisenlaistakaan lähestymistapaa kuvaamisessa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Antakaa anteeksi typerä kirjoitukseni. En moiti toisenlaistakaan lähestymistapaa kuvaamisessa.


Ei kirjoitus ollut ensinkään typerä. Filmille kuvaamisen aikana jouduttiin tarkoin miettimään, mihin resurssit riittivät ja mihin ei. Esittämäsi jaottelu oli etenkin filmille kuvaamisen aikana erittäin perusteltu juuri niissä tilanteissa, joihin viittasit. Nykyään ei ole enää sillä tavalla rahasta kiinni, jos vaikka innostuisi muutamassa päivässä kuvaamaan useita satoja kuvia. Siinä voi tarpeidensa mukaan kuvata maisemallisia tai teknisiä kuvia niin paljon kuin aikaa riittää, tai virtaa akuissa tai tilaa muistikorteilla. Kuvanälkäisten kannattaa varata ykköskortiksi riittävän suurikapasiteettinen kortti ja varalle joku toinenkin vielä.

vriston tavoin arvostan suuresti liikenneväline maisemassa -kuvia juuri Compactin esimerkin mukaisella tavalla toteutettuna. Sen lisäksi kerään omaksi ilokseni tietyistä aihekokonaisuuksista myös teknistä kuvakantaa. Minulla on usein intohimona kerätä jostain aihepiiristä kuvia siten, että jonkun hankintaerän (bussi, ratikka, juna yms.) kaikista yksilöistä olisi edes jonkinlainen kuva. Mielellään sekä teknisiä että maisemallisia kuvia mahdollisimman monesta. Sen jälkeen kun kuvan kohde on romutettu, mikä tahansa kuva nousee ihan uuteen arvoonsa. Tämän huomasin taas kerran, kun 1950-luvun raitiovaunujen kuvia syksyllä skannailin kotisivujani silmällä pitäen.

----------


## Compact

> ...vaikka innostuisi muutamassa päivässä kuvaamaan useita satoja kuvia...


Tuo on totta. Esimerkiksi Reinin-Neckarin maisemissa viime kesänä tuli otettua vajaan viikon aikana noin tuhat ratikkakuvaa. Niistä muutama "opettavin" on tullut siirrettyä tänne katsottavaksi.

----------

